# Mechanically sound 96 Maxima at the end of its life



## nedmacsmom (Aug 21, 2009)

My wonderful car has seen better days in terms of body and undercarriage rust but the car itself is still mechanically sound. It will not pass a safety but I love it too much to sell to a scarp yard. Anybody looking for good working parts? tires? (all season and winter?) Bose sound system? Leather seats? Please let me know if you are interested (Ottawa)


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

PM sent. Check your in-box.


----------

